# NCEES PRACTICE TEST



## Sschell (Apr 4, 2007)

I figure: since the cut score is relative to the scores of the people taking the test, we can estimate how prepared we are by comparing our scores on the practice test(s)... maybe?

I have not taket the "the other board" practice test (I will give my score after I do) but I did take the NCEES test.

I scored a 35/40 on the morning section.

and a 25/40 on the machine design afternoon section.

anyone else care to share.

Does anyone know of historical data regarding practice test scores of people who passed the actual exam?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not aware of any records relating practice test scores to the actual exam scores.

I think you're in good shape in the morning, two more weeks of MD should serve you well in the afternoon.

I'd caution you not to become complacent at this point. I took the NCEES practice test a month out from the exam and didn't do quite as well as you did. I still became slightly overconfident though. After taking the 8hr timed practice test, I sort of felt like I knew what to expect on the real exam. My experience in October was that the real exam was more difficult than the NCEES practice exam. My best guess would be that the difficulty difference would have correlated into 5 fewer correct answers for me on the real exam as opposed to the practice exam.

I hope that doesn't sound too convoluted. I passed in October so you're in good shape. Just keep plugging away for the next two weeks. Keep at it, use the next two weeks to maximum benefit and you'll do fine.

:joke:


----------



## BORICUAZO (Apr 5, 2007)

I took ME NCEES Sample exam last week and my score was: 30/40 for the AM session. The wrong 10 were stupid mistakes.

PM session HVAC, was a disaster. I am working very hard on those type of problems.


----------



## JoeFromKS (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning Practice Exam - 36/40. WOW!!! I feel great about this!!

Afternoon MD Exam - 24/40?? - Holy cow, I'm glad I chose to do HVAC in the afternoon...

Afternoon HVAC - 25/40?? - Holy cow, I'm glad I chose to do T&amp;F in the afternoon...

Afternoon T&amp;F - 27/40 - Can we take two morning exams???

If I fail again, I'm going to chiropractic school. This sucks!!!


----------



## Sschell (Apr 16, 2007)

well... I took the "the other board" practice test yesterday... basically a disaster!

25/40 morning

22/40 MD

Needless to say, this is quite discouraging less than a week from the test.

Has anyone else noticed that the "the other board" test is much harder than the NCEES practice?

:smileyballs:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 17, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> well... I took the "the other board" practice test yesterday... basically a disaster!
> 25/40 morning
> 
> 22/40 MD
> ...



Yes, I giggled the whole what through it when I took it. The biggest difference between the two is that the "the other board" test asks you to find an answer that takes 4 or 5 steps to get to. NCEES is much more straightforward. Don't worry about your "the other board" practice test score. The questions on it are good for in depth practice, but the exam questions won't be anything like them in terms of length.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 24, 2007)

From my experience on friday you are totally right metro, thanks!

I felt like I killed the test, I would go as far as to say that it was even easier than the ncees practice exam. on both sections I had enough time to check all my answers and still leave before the 10 minute mark...

it almost felt too easy... (which is scary) but until I found out otherwise, I will go on assuming that I killed it.

:smileyballs:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 8, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> From my experience on friday you are totally right metro, thanks!
> I felt like I killed the test, I would go as far as to say that it was even easier than the ncees practice exam. on both sections I had enough time to check all my answers and still leave before the 10 minute mark...
> 
> it almost felt too easy... (which is scary) but until I found out otherwise, I will go on assuming that I killed it.
> ...



...Well I passed! so arty-smiley-048:


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 9, 2007)

> Has anyone else noticed that the "the other board" test is much harder than the NCEES practice?


You are right. In fact, in almost every case, I think everyone would agree that the "the other board" exam is much harder, takes longer to complete. If you can work your way through those problems... the exam would seem simple.

As far as studying - pay close attention to time with the NCEES test as well as final score (stupid mistakes and all - these will get you on test day, too)... But, use the "the other board" to assist in working more difficult problems, hopefully preparing you for the exam - but don't pay attention to the time it takes you because the "the other board" exam is unrealistic with complexity of problems compared to the exam.

When studying, I did the "the other board" practice test FIRST, and about panicked, because I was starting to do practice tests 2 weeks prior to exam. I thought there was no way I could get through the exam if the questions were this hard / long... Then I took the NCEES practice exam, and it calmed me down until test day (I'd say as far as length / complexity of problems - it's much more representative).

Good Luck.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 9, 2007)

I took the NCEES practice test three weeks before test day and the other board test one week before... If I had it to do over, I would have taken the other board test first, at least a month (or two) before the real test and used that to guide my studies.. then I would take the NCEES test two weeks before test day to see how prepared I really am. Takinking the NCEES practice was somewhat of a confidence booster for me... which would be good going into the real exam....


----------



## BORICUAZO (Aug 9, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> &lt;_&lt; I took ME NCEES Sample exam last week and my score was: 30/40 for the AM session. The wrong 10 were stupid mistakes.
> PM session HVAC, was a disaster. I am working very hard on those type of problems.



^^^Well, that was before the April exam, wich i failed (Mechanical, HVAC). What I can tell you today is that the NCEES sample exam was EASIER than my April 07' exam. This statement is against all previous post of people that establish that the NCEES sample exam is harder than the real one. That was not true for the Mechanical April session. In fact: 70% pass the October 06' ME session, while only 64% pass the April 07' session. I pray for justice in the Oct. 07 exam! :holyness:


----------



## chavez (Sep 25, 2007)

You are all making me feel much better...i thought i cruised through the NCEES practice test (without cracking a book yet)....I went 30/40 on the AM session, and about 32/40 on the MD session....then i studied the problems I missed.

I took the "the other board" test...and went 10/40 on the morning session (no guesses were made, i left them blank), and I didn't take the afternoon session...i was too depressed.. i hope i do well....I take it Oct '07

:sux:


----------



## JPGOLF (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Chavez:

I would hit the books full blast regardless. The more you prepare yourself the better. Bear in mind taking the test adds the "stress" factor, plus the "this one is for real" factor. I took the EIT on april 06 and found the afternoon section MUCH harder than the morning section. I also took the PE on april 07, passed on both.

JPGolf


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 9, 2007)

chavez said:


> and went 10/40 on the morning session (no guesses were made, i left them blank)


Just a reminder that there's certainly skill involved in guessing. If you can eliminate two of the four choices, you're in great shape... even if you get just 10 for sure, you might still get another 10 or 15 using educated guesswork. And 25/40 in the afternoon is plenty to pass if you got a solid 35/40 in the morning.


----------



## chavez (Oct 10, 2007)

JPGolf / Sraymond, thanks....I will continue to study a bit over the next 2 weeks...i don't have much time as I'm a single father...(no excuses). I'll do what I can..I didn't find the afternoon NCEES questions any harder than the morning....so it may be i'm splitting the difference rather than going 35/40 on the morning...the goal is 80/80, right?

Good luck to everyone. Personally I just can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 10, 2007)

chavez said:


> the goal is 80/80, right?


Nope... not from my perspective. The goal is to pass. That means not spending too much time on a topic of limited return. If you're feeling burned out and you're not getting much out of studying, stop studying. Pick it up again a week or ten days before the exam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with IlPadrino. A 71 is just as good as 100.


----------



## chavez (Oct 11, 2007)

probably right guys...i'll shoot for the 71 

I'm a perfectionist...my downfall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2007)

I didn't say shoot for a 71, but it would be foolish to burn out and fail shooting for 100 when you could have put forth 75% effort and still passed.


----------



## chavez (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, i'm just playing anyhow...i'll shoot for the 100% realizing it won't happen.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 11, 2007)

chavez said:


> yeah, i'm just playing anyhow...i'll shoot for the 100% realizing it won't happen.


Chavez,

My point is this... I think it's perfectly prudent to enter the test *KNOWING* there are some problems you won't be able to answer. I'm not sure what is analogous to ME, but for CE I think culverts are a good example. I didn't spend more than five minutes learning how to answer a culvert problem. Instead, I spent my time on better returns. So what that I didn't answer the single culvert problem? It would have taken me at least ten minutes, which I instead used to answer two other problems.

So don't stress if you're not at 100%. Hell, don't even shoot for 100%!


----------



## chavez (Oct 11, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Chavez,
> My point is this... I think it's perfectly prudent to enter the test *KNOWING* there are some problems you won't be able to answer. I'm not sure what is analogous to ME, but for CE I think culverts are a good example. I didn't spend more than five minutes learning how to answer a culvert problem. Instead, I spent my time on better returns. So what that I didn't answer the single culvert problem? It would have taken me at least ten minutes, which I instead used to answer two other problems.
> 
> So don't stress if you're not at 100%. Hell, don't even shoot for 100%!


gotcha...reality is i'm just shooting to make the best score i can...everyrthing else will take care of itself...and by no means am i wasting time on crap I think won't be covered, or even if it's low probability. I'm primariliy making sure i have a good handle on concepts and where to locate equations that i might need.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 11, 2007)

but remember... there is no penalty for guessing!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2007)

I got 32/40 in the morning section and 30/40 on the afternoon section. That puts me in the 'I passed' section.

I ain't getting cocky about it, though. My performance was no blowout.


----------



## p_marr (Oct 16, 2007)

Is everyone assuming that ~70% on the exam is passing based on the statement that an adjusted score of 70 is what they use as a criteria?

I took the exam this past weekend and got:

Morning 36/40

Afternoon 30/40 Thermo / Fluids

I feel pretty good about this, but had hoped for a better showing on the PM. But I'm pretty sure this would have been enough to pass


----------

